# 1st Box



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I tried hand at template routing with the jig holder and frame to put a one piece maple inlay in a piece of walnut. You can see how that went here-

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/9204-1st-try-w-downunder-template-routing.html

I made that for a learning experience, just to see if I could do it. So I decided I'd better use it for something. And since I've never made a box, Why not make it a lid? Well I've kind of been holding back,as I don't think I've mentioned that I bought an Incra Ultra about 6 months ago. So I busted it out and set out to make a box to fit my lid. In the future I think it will be better to reverse those 2 steps. I set up to make a double-double box joint. Well nothing wanted to fit right so I concluded that I was over my head starting with that joint. So I reset to make a variable box joint, still didn't fit right. The bit I was using was a new Grizzly 3/8" bit(part of a set they sell for Incra jigs). So I put the calipers to the cut it made and it measured .363". I have a well used MLCS bit that I checked it came out .368". I did put together a box with that bit but I had to drive it together with a hammer and it looked pretty sloppy. The Incra manual lists a few suggested brands and states that a high quality bit will be slightly over sized, giving a better fit. They did'nt mention Whiteside but I knew I could get one semi-locally. So I called Whiteside in NC and was told that their 3/8 bit would'nt be over or under,it would be 3/8. I went and got one and it was dead on routing a .375" groove. So I made a new box and re-sawed the 3/4" lid down to 1/2". And used the cut off for the bottom. It's made of walnut and hard maple with 3 coats of Minnwax wipe on gloss poly. There are some flaws but I'm still learning the Incra. I'm getting a little long winded here but I do want to mention that I'm happy with my MLCS and purple Grizzley bits. They cut great and last a long time. But I think this is a case where 3/8 needs to be 3/8.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Rusty, wasn't it all worthwhile, it turned out very nice, I do however have to point out to newcomers that there is no necessity to spend heaps on an Incra to make box joints, the simple, inexpensive Oak Park spacer jig does a mighty fine job.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Harry, It was very worthwhile and and I hope others will try Tom's template routing technics. With the workpiece and template locked in the jig, you feel how safe it is as soon as you turn on the router. As far as the Incra, I got it awhile back when Grizzly was selling them out on Amazon for $150. It makes one heck of an accurate router fence. I made a spacer jig once similar to the Oak Park. It works well, but I'm not sure it could make the variable joint on this box.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Rusty,

That is one fine looking box despite the learning curve involved. I hope to see more as you gain further experience with technique.

Nice job!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Rusty

Your box looks very nice to me. The fun of wood working is in the build and finding solutions to problems. You seem to have overcome your problems and turned out a good looking box.

Looking forward to more.
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking box Rusty, nice work!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

Like you I like the Incra jig I got one of the cheap ones for 50.oo bucks but I also have the Oak-Park type they both work great but the Incra can put in more joints, blind joints for just one of them. 

But back to your box, you did a great job on it...I always like the way you do things you and I think a lot alike but I have said that b/4  but now you need to find something to put in it 

======


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good looking box, Rusty!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking box Rusty.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> you and I think a lot alike but I have said that b/4


Thanks everybody, And Bj, I'll take that as a compliment. This box was built to fit a lid I made just to try Tom's method of template routing. I really made it with no specific use in mind. But after looking around the house, turns out I have a set of domino's that fit in it perfectly. And it looks a lot better than the vinyl covered cardboard box that came with the set.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice job Rusty....

Good you found a proper use for it and I'll say it's much better than the original box the dominoes came in.

Ed......


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats nice Rusty !!

I can not wait to get started on the incra but now Im worried Harry will KILL ME NOW 
look what I did.. $1100 aus $ 

1, LS-17" Range Complete Wonder Fence Super System $865.00
1, 6 Piece 1/2" Set to suit INCRA whiteside $195.00 
1, Phenolic TLR Router Plate Blank $100.00 

Good thing for me is I can cut dovetails by hand, now I am going for the deep end with the incra lets see how my curve is in getting this jig working well for the jobs I have in mind 

should be all set up in 2 weeks time  looking fwd to tips from you mate..

Cheers from Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"should be all set up in 2 weeks time looking fwd to tips from you mate..'

Noel, you make it sound like it's going to take you two weeks to master the Incra when you and I know that isn't the case, you'll have it sussed in a couple of days, leaving the rest of the two weeks to lay tons of concrete.


----------

